# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  IgE norma

## medyczka

*IgE (Gamma-globuliny)*

*Norma*: 

poniżej 150 IU/ml

*Interpretacja*: 

Powyżej normy:  w przewlekłych stanach zapalnych pochodzenia bakteryjnego (np. gruźlica) lub pasożytniczego (np. malaria), a także w kolagenozach, reumatoidalnym zapaleniu stawów, przewlekłych chorobach wątroby, szpiczaku mnogim, sarkoidozie, rozstrzeniu oskrzeli.

----------

